
White, and in the minority - RangerScience
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2018/07/30/feature/majority-minority-white-workers-at-this-pennsylvania-chicken-plant-now-struggle-to-fit-in/?noredirect=on
======
RangerScience
Came across this, and really like the simple way the story is presented. Very
little judgement, just, "here's how people are feeling".

Excellent commentary on inclusion, exclusion, and expectations of one or the
other.

